# Gol - FOR SALE - shipped to the States



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1372418

holy sh*t.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

redone17 said:


> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1372418
> 
> holy sh*t.


its not in the ststes it says brazil as current location


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

woodardman said:


> its not in the ststes it says brazil as current location


Of course, they were never available in the States.

They are willing to ship to the States however, which is why he posted it....

I've always wanted one
My dream Gol....


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

They sure want a lot of money for it, but it would be fun~ 
I would love to hear it run! I wonder if it sounds like an air cooled Beetle?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea, its cool. But 10k plus shipping? No way.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

myboxyfox said:


> They sure want a lot of money for it, but it would be fun~
> I would love to hear it run! I wonder if it sounds like an air cooled Beetle?


Chances are it sounds surprisingly different. When you take a Subaru motor out of a Subaru and put it in the back of a VW Vanagon it doesn't sound at all like a Subaru anymore, the changes in the length of the exhaust and routing make a big difference.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I wonder if it handles any differently. Boxer in a Fox? Think Scion FR-S :laugh::screwy:


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Buy the car, have Alain drive it home, instead of flying, and he could fill it with all the parts everyone wants. 

Greg W.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

:laugh:

Sounds really dangerous eh? Especially around the Darien Gap.

Wasn't there a thread years ago of Foxers driving to the motherland and back?



> The passage from Panama to Colombia through the Darien Gap (as Niels has stated) is not feasible. Those who have made it, did so using military-style jeep vehicles and it took them several tries. They had their jeeps stolen at gunpoint at least once. The others I have read about, did it on motorcycles. The Darien Gap is an unsafe areas and even with your military backgrounds, you'll have children with you. The FARC guerillas slip in and out of the area easily and consider it their territory.


http://www.travellerspoint.com/forum.cfm?thread=25452

oh man.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

eace:

I'll do it!


----------



## su3zero (Mar 13, 2012)

Alain would love it...

i'll be in US next feb...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

su3zero said:


> i'll be in US next feb...


where abouts?


----------



## su3zero (Mar 13, 2012)

i'll arrive in Orlando FL, Feb 23


----------

